# Intel Card and driver, laptop

## zenxr

EDIT: I made possibly the stupidest mistake I've ever made. The problem is now fixed, and I'm terribly sorry for wasting everyone's time.

I cannot get my graphics card to work in Gentoo. Kernel version = 2.6.36-gentoo-r5.

.config = http://pastebin.com/5f3ZUKxQ

Relevant lspci = http://pastebin.com/f3nrTkag

When I attempt to use the intel driver in xorg.conf for X Server I get a "fatal: module i915.ko" problem, even though the driver is supposed to be in the system and modesetting IS enabled.

Also, /etc/make.conf has intel in the VIDEO_CARDS section..

Any ideas what's going wrong?Last edited by zenxr on Fri Mar 25, 2011 1:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zenxr,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Your .config looks OK. 

```
fatal: module i915.ko
```

is reporting a problem with the kernel module.

dmesg will have more information.

I suspect you may not be running the kernel you think you are. Your kernel .config was made at Sat Mar 19 10:12:56 2011

What is the time and date in 

```
uname -a
```

 If its before Sat Mar 19 10:12:56 2011, your running kernel did not come from the .config you posted.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> When I attempt to use the intel driver in xorg.conf for X Server

 suggests you have a xorg.conf, better to let auto do it, recommend 

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 or rename it.

Built in better, not modules. Need ability to read edid for auto to work well. Suggest: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> 
> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  > --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
> ...

 Then recompile, recopy kernel, reboot. 

```
emerge xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

startx
```

 If you still have trouble:

```
 lspci -k | wgetpaste

emerge --info | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

post url's.

What do you see after 

```
X -retro
```

----------

## zenxr

Thanks guys, I'm trying that now. I appreciate the help.  I was busy today working on a few of my dad's girlfriend's computers.. will update soon

----------

## zenxr

http://pastebin.com/fgDvw0u8 <--- That's the output after a kernel recompile & everything else.(This is also using no xorg.conf)  It works BUT I think it's using a vesa driver..

Also, Xorg -retro DOES WORK, but again I suspect it's a vesa driver.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
lspci -k | wgetpaste 

emerge --info | wgetpaste

eselect opengl list

qlist -IC x11-drivers | wgetpaste 
```

would tell us more; looks to me like you are using the intel driver or maybe not ... 

have you a working display manager/window manager/desktop?

----------

## Gusar

Remove xf86-video-vesa and xf86-video-fbdev. This way, if the intel driver can't load, X will error out instead of falling back to the vesa driver. This might give a better indication as to why the intel driver doesn't load.

----------

## DONAHUE

Gusar is on point.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6620881.html#6620881 similar problem, proposed solution in my last post there.

----------

## zenxr

After removing vesa and other steps I now get the following error when attempting to start X : Error insterting i915 (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko): Unkown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see demsg)

(EE) No devices detected

Fatal server error: no screens found.

xorg logs reports; (On intel section, as I'm having to type all by hand)

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: ((i915 drivers are all I'm listing)) 915G, E7221(i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GME, 4 Series

dmesg: drm_fb_helper errors, various other drm errors..

Examples: drm_kms_helper: unknown symbol fb_mode_option

drm_kms_helper: Unknown symbol register_framebuffer... I actually do not see any drm_helper items working at all..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zenxr,

Please use wgetpaste to post dmesg and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## zenxr

I've re-installed vesa, but the same error messages appear about drm_kms_helper. I'd love to get this fixed but I MUST have my laptop for work, so I do need vesa installed in order to atleast have a working system somewhat.

Here are the errors: dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/hvEb2PhT

and 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log (copied before re-install of vesa drivers) --> http://pastebin.com/k5FTyd14

----------

## DONAHUE

When you get a chance, from the CLI:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | awk '/Graphics support/,/CONFIG_SOUND/' | wgetpaste

lsmod

modprobe -r i915

modprobe i915

lsmod

lspci -k | wgetpaste
```

post the url's, did lsmod change? If lsmod changed, startx, still vesa?

edit to zcat the gzipped /proc/config.gz file

----------

## zenxr

lspci -k --> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358712/

"lsmod" showed no output in either entrance

This is the output of modprobe i915 --> http://pastebin.com/EhifGZKq . There is no file called /proc/config.gz   :Confused: 

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry brain failure, try 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | awk '/Graphics support/,/CONFIG_SOUND/' | wgetpaste
```

 or if the kernel does not allow access to the config file 

```
awk '/Graphics support/,/CONFIG_SOUND/' /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste
```

 and post url

----------

## zenxr

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358736/ I really appreciate the help!

----------

## cach0rr0

try this:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config backup-config

make mrproper

wget http://whitehathouston.com/documentation/forum-kernels/869767-config.txt -O .config

make && make modules_install

```

that should produce a new bzImage at /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage

mount /boot, copy it over, make sure you have a grub entry that points to whatever you've named this new bzImage, then reboot

That should do the trick as far as the kernel is concerned. I've also set this up so that you should be able to get your wireless working by doing emerge broadcom-sta (it's especially finicky about kernel settings)

Try that out, let us know how you go.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m #better as y
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set
> ...

 in menuconfig: *Quote:*   

> <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->
> 
> --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 
> 
> < > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ 
> ...

 Recommend changing config, recompile and recopy kernel, reboot, watch to see if kms causes a font size change, 

```
emerge -av xorg-server $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

 list should include x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev and x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics if touchpad

```
startx
```

----------

## zenxr

I've enabled module on Intel 810 and 915 because I cannot load both i810 and i915 as a yes using menuconfig.. I'll try using only i915.

----------

## hamilito

I happen to be working on the kernel today and took a few print screens. Just in case. Hope it helps.

screenshots of kernel options:

http://theopticalbrain.com/gentoo/kernelVAIO/videoScreenCapture2.png

http://theopticalbrain.com/gentoo/kernelVAIO/videoScreenCapture34.png

http://theopticalbrain.com/gentoo/kernelVAIO/videoScreenCapture35.png

http://theopticalbrain.com/gentoo/kernelVAIO/videoScreenCapture36.png

----------

## zenxr

Thankyou hamilito. I had tried that setup on the i915 driver before, and I hadn't worked. Thats when I switched to module on both i830 and i915. I'm trying something right now, hopefully it will work.

----------

## cach0rr0

I quite literally hand-configured a kernel .config for your hardware in the above piece I pasted (which includes instructions for using said .config)

have you tried it out, or not had a chance yet?

----------

## zenxr

Cach0rr0: I'm terribly sorry, I didn't see your post earlier   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  . Will try asap. I'm at school right now though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zenxr,

There has been lots of good advice in this thread, which if properly executed should have got you going with the Intel driver.

Rather than reiterate that, please try the following process checks. The Xorg driver you are using doesn't matter.

What is the date/time in 

```
uname -a
```

Thats the build date and time of your running kernel. Compare it with date and time you last rebuilt and reinstalled your kernel.  Maybe you are doing all the right things but not running the kernel you think you are, so its not fixed.

In detial, check the timestamp on your kernel .config file. Thats 

```
ls -l /usr/sc/linux/.config
```

make a not of the time and date.

This file starts it all off, so it must be the oldest.

Check the time/date stamp on your bzImage file.  Thats 

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage
```

As this file is made using the .config it should be newer.

Look at the time/date on the kernel files in /boot one of them should be a copy of the above file (renamed) but the timestamp will be preserved.

When you are looking in /boot, there should be a grub directory there. If you have kernels but not grub, you have been forgetting to mount /boot before you copy the kernel over. Mount /boot and check again.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *zenxr wrote:*   

> Cach0rr0: I'm terribly sorry, I didn't see your post earlier    . Will try asap. I'm at school right now though.

 

no worries  :Smile: 

just wanted to make sure you didn't miss it. I was bored yesterday, had the disk space and time, figured I'd take a crack at it.

----------

## zenxr

Compiling now cach0rr0, gracias!

----------

## zenxr

I think I've found the problem.. Whenever I change the /boot/kernel(kernel=different name than kernel) I get a file not found error through grub.

For example: I named the .config chach0rr0 suggested /boot/kernelcharr and when I edit the grub file to boot (through the grub menu).

(Solved) the ext2 partition that I had for /boot wasn't being mounted properly. For now I've changed it to ext3 and am now building a kernel to put in /boot.. I feel really stupid for not noticing this earlier, but I hadn't noticed any error messages..

IT IS NOW WORKING.. THANKS GUYS. I'm sorry for not noticing this earlier.. I feel horrible, lol

----------

